# complicated logo to print



## dafdaf123 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi all,

Iv'e got a customer who need lots of t shirts with a small logo in front and writing on the back. I use vinyl and not sure ill be able to do the logo ( it is very complicated and I don't think he will be able to send me 300 DPI image of it..I only got 72 DPI image)
Does anyone in U.K got a DTG machine or a good way to print that is interested in doing the work with me? Or do you think it won't work with the image I have? 
Please see 
https://i0.wp.com/nigerianscholars.com/assets/uploads/2016/04/OOU-jpg-featured.jpg?fit=320,320&ssl=1 

and let me know what you think and if it's possible to do with vinyl

Thanks,

Daf


----------



## Sh4dowcreep (Oct 6, 2017)

dafdaf123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Iv'e got a customer who need lots of t shirts with a small logo in front and writing on the back. I use vinyl and not sure ill be able to do the logo ( it is very complicated and I don't think he will be able to send me 300 DPI image of it..I only got 72 DPI image)
> Does anyone in U.K got a DTG machine or a good way to print that is interested in doing the work with me? Or do you think it won't work with the image I have?
> ...



If you have access to adobe illustrator I would think you could turn the image into a vector. Plenty of tutorials online. Then you could probably change the logo to a desired size without loosing the detail and then go for DTG. If it's on a white shirt heat transfer may be a good option as well. Stacking those colours with vinyl would be hard and you'd probably have to substitute for a more basic colour scheme


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Printable heat transfer film would be an option.


----------



## davidshaw (Oct 24, 2017)

DTG needs a high-quality image 300dpi, so whatever you decide to do you need to get the image up to scratch.

Why is it that everyone in this world only has the poorest, smallest image that they want printing big and beautiful!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
t-shirt printing


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

davidshaw said:


> DTG needs a high-quality image 300dpi, so whatever you decide to do you need to get the image up to scratch.
> 
> Why is it that everyone in this world only has the poorest, smallest image that they want printing big and beautiful!
> 
> ...


Because they didn't pay the person/company for the art. So they take a little image from Facebook, company website, google search, email header/footer, etc. and offer that to printing companies.
Another common reason is also that the client is to lazy to ask their work for the correct art. I know of a local company that has about 5 or 6 variations to their logo...they have I would guess 15-20 trucks and most dont look the same...this is not good for branding. 
We offer to recreate the art and the sell them the files to do what they want with. A big selling point is "Your logo will then look perfect and consistent if you BUY the files from us.


----------

